# pitää / säilyttää (jonkinlaisena)



## Gavril

Voiko seuraavanlainen lause olla joskus kaksiselitteinen?


_Pidän maitoa kylmänä 
_
=

1) "Minusta maito on kylmä."
tai
2) "Teen jotakin, jotta maito pysyy kylmänä. (Esimerkiksi pidän sitä pakastimessa.)"


Ehkä kaksiselitteisyys poistuu jos käyttää _säilyttää-_verbiä_ pitää_-verbin sijaan -- _säilytän maitoa kylmänä _-- mutta onko hyväksyttävää käyttää _säilyttää _tällaisessa yhteydessä?


Kiitos


----------



## kirahvi

Voi olla kaksiselitteinen, mutta yleensä etenkin puhutussa kielessä antamassasi ensimmäisessä merkityksessä käytetään juuri rakennetta _minusta_ tai _minun mielestä(ni)_, joten en usko, että kovin helposti tällaista sekaannusta tulisi. 

_"Säilytän maitoa kylmänä"_ kuulostaa siltä, että on vahingossa käytetty väärää sijamuotoa, kun on yritetty sanoa _"Säilytän maitoa kylmässä"_.


----------



## Gavril

Käykö siis _säilyttää_-sana tällaisissa lauseissa?
_
Säilytän lihaa tuoreessa
Kadunlakaisija säilyttää katuja puhtaissa
Puistot säilyttävät Helsinkiä miellyttävässä
_jne.


----------



## kirahvi

_Säilytän maitoa kylmässä_ tarkoittaa, että säilytän maitoa paikassa, joka on kylmä (eli jääkaapissa). Usein käytetään myös sanontaa _laittaa kylmään_, kun jotain laitetaan jääkaappiin.

_Säilyttää_ käännetään useissa konteksteissa sanalla _preserve_. Toinen merkitys sanalla _säilyttää_ on pitää itsellään, eikä heittää pois tai antaa rapistua. Ehkä tämä auttaa ymmärtämään eroa?
_
Roomassa on säilytetty useita vanhoja rakennuksia.
Säilytän sormusta alkuperäisessä rasiassaan.
Maitoa tulee säilyttää jääkaapissa.
Olen säilyttänyt kaikki isäni lähettämät postikortit._

Edeltävän viestisi esimerkkilauseet voisi korjata vaikka näin:

_Säilytän lihaa jääkaapissa, jotta se pysyy tuoreena.
Kadunlakaisija pitää kadut/katuja puhtaina.
Puistot tekevät Helsingistä miellyttävän._


----------

